# Will my Puppy's ears stand up?



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

This is Loki my 10week old GSD x. His mum was a crossbreed but she had very strong pointy ears, his dad was a gsd and his were a bit floppy. Loki's ears seem to change from floppy to pointy! Here are some pics 






floppy.






one pointy.






floppy.






both pointy!






and this was this morning! Trying to point but still floppy haha.
So what do we think? When did your pups ears go up? Did you tape? Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

This is his mum and dad!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Patience. Knuckles' didn't stand up until he was 5 or 6 months old.


----------



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

Yeah I know it takes a while but I hope they do! He looks so darn adorable with his pointy ears! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I didn't think Knuckles' was going to stand either. Around 6 months he had one floppy ear and one pointy one for a week or so, I finally put a breathe right strip on the one overnight... they both have stood ever since. Sometimes I think that it would have just popped on it's own that night, but I'll never know. 
I was so jealous of the puppies that I saw at have pointy ears right from the start... but now I can look back at the pictures and enjoy the ear adventure  
From your pics, I'd say they will... they are on their own little adventure ride!


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

My old GSD, rover, took a while to stand up straight and it frustrated me. What you can do is include a bit more calcium in the dog's diet, it help the cartilage become a tad stronger, I wouldn't mind calcium pills, just do not over do it; it may cause problems.


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

Its all hoarse malarkey. They will stand, just give them time.


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

And heres how they used to look for a long time.


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

KHALEESI's stood up two weeks ago....she is 9 weeks now. I am pretty sure they will.


----------



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

Legendary70 said:


> KHALEESI's stood up two weeks ago....she is 9 weeks now. I am pretty sure they will.


What a fantastic name for a pup! Game of Thrones fan haha? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

Update! We're currently in the teepee ears stage haha!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

